# PubMed- Wireless capsule retained in an ileorectal fistula in a patient with undiagnosed Crohn's disease.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Related Articles

*Wireless capsule retained in an ileorectal fistula in a patient with undiagnosed Crohn's disease.*

Endoscopy. 2008 Sep;40 Suppl 2:E5

Authors: Sulz MC, Anderson SH

PMID: 18283619 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

